# In Corpus until Thursday



## DWGILL11 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey everyone, Im down in Corpus staying at the OMNI for a few days. I fish Galveston all the time, but first time down here. I have all my wade gear and would love to rip some lips the next few late afternoon evenings. If you have a spot or are planning on fishing and wouldnt mind an extra tag along i would love to go! Planning on stopping by some local tackle shops and getting the 411 from them as well, any info would be awesome!


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

The surf has been turning on lately for trout when the wind lays.


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

I have waded in behind the fish pass in port a. it has sand bars kind of like the beach front, did decent on the second bar.


----------

